# Fracino Cherub, pulling slightly sour shots



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I've been using my Cherub for some years now (bought is second hand), never done much maintenance, descailing every now and then with citric acid thats it.

But lately, I have a feeling, and this might be the problem from long long ago, that my shots are more on the sour side. As a result, the water coming out of head could be too cold. Is there a option (a pressure adjusting screw) that I could adjust so the pressure in boiler would be higher? Would this be a good solution?

Or should I increase the Overpressure Valve?

I heard that as a deafult they are set on a higher side, and many users had to lower them to get to approriate 9bar pressure. I doubt that anyone tinkered with original settings on this machine. (I don't have head pressure gauge to measure the exiting pressure )

Anyway, and thoughts and advices would be much appreciated. Thanks

Regards


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeyanan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been using my Cherub for some years now (bought is second hand), never done much maintenance, descailing every now and then with citric acid thats it.
> 
> ...


 It could be , or the grind , brew ratio just needs adjusting , this is where i would start before pulling a machine apart OR as it's a HX machine you could be pulling the shot after you have cooled the group too Mucjh , or the group isn't up to heat. Lots of stuff


----------



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> after you have cooled the group too Mucjh


 What do you mean by that?

I'm trying and heat up the machine as much as I can. My grind is almost on my finest setting, if I put more grams in it then the coffee starts to touch the head... :S


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeyanan said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> I'm trying and heat up the machine as much as I can. My grind is almost on my finest setting, if I put more grams in it then the coffee starts to touch the head... :S


 Your machine is a hx machine, often peiople will do a cooling flush before pulling a shot, sometimes they flush too much.

Go back to basics, weigh dose , weigh output check your coffee is fresh ( if your grinder is at its finest. This suggests something is amiss here )


----------

